# cedar shake baby tins (step flashing)?



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

For those of you who do cedar do you use the 8x8 baby tins on cedar shake and double them up or do you use the 9x14" baby tins? 

We typically double up the 8x8 on cedar shake. I suppose you could also use the 5x7 and double those up too. 

What do you use?


----------



## RCN 4HIM (Jun 18, 2009)

Depending on the exposure... we like to have at least 3" of overlap so we brake up 4X14" step flashing for cedar roofs on a 10" exposure.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I really should have qualified my statements. This'd be for 10" exposure mediums.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

4 x 14's then.


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

We make our own for anything other than standard (or metric) shingles.
Such as Grand Manor, Eco-star, Cedar Shakes.


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

tinner666 said:


> 4 x 14's then.


Would 3 1/2 X 14s work?


----------



## 4 seasons (Dec 31, 2009)

I like to have a little more than i would normally use on a shingle roof. Not just length wise but width too. I overkill it sometimes, but that is better than under killing it.


----------



## IKORoofer (Nov 7, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> For those of you who do cedar do you use the 8x8 baby tins on cedar shake and double them up or do you use the 9x14" baby tins?
> 
> We typically double up the 8x8 on cedar shake. I suppose you could also use the 5x7 and double those up too.
> 
> What do you use?


8 x 12", minimum 2" overlap, 1 piece per course.......8 x 12", 26 gauge, baked enamel finish is the standard here, although 8 x 8" are also readily available.


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 9, 2009)

8" x 14" minimum.
Might double up smaller ones if haveing trouble getting a bigger one behind the siding covering.


----------

